# Hand Squirrel Call



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try this next time yer out busting tree rats! Got a squirrel on the wrong side of a tree or just not giving you a clear shot at him? Simply suck the back of your hand as to make loud smacking sounds this will freeze even a spooked squirrel. Lots of times they will start walking right tword you last time I did this I got such an easy shot at one it almost felt unfair "almost"! :sniper:


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm gonna have to try that this weekend. what also works on squirrels is making a low whistling sound. usually stops em dead in their tracks. once and i while i get a tricky one though. the whistling sound works good on deer. once just strolling about in the forest i saw a deer not more than 40 feet away from me. so i tried the low whistle and it started walking right towards me. pretty cool i'd say. this guy from nova scotia taught me that trick and it works on almost anything.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks rm422 I will try this as well


----------



## joshprice (May 2, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Thanks rm422 I will try this as well


 uke:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

well guys since I grew up in NY and we have so many squirrels and when I go hunting and I used bubble gum and blew bubble and popped air back inside the mouth and sound alike squirrels barking or chatter. It works for me my father dont belive me and once I took him and we got limited over wkend and realized it works with bubble gum so give a try and find out urself :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

joshprice! hope that post made ya feel good. You could be a legend in your own mind!


----------

